# target shooting laws



## Krackerracing

My neighbor is busting my balls about sighting in rifle on my property. She said "you not supposed to be shooting rifles in lower Michigan." I argued with her but it didn't work. Can any one give me any proof i can show here. also does the 250 feet rule just apply to hunting to or target shooting also?

Thanks a million for the help, you guys rock.

Eric


----------



## 45/70fan

The only restriction on using a rifle in the lower half of the lower Peninsula is for deer hunting. Want to shoot varmints, shoot targets go ahead, on your own property shoot away even if you just want to make noise. Want me to bring a really big boomer over so she can do a noise comparison might just appreciate yours after that session. There might be a local ordnance governing it so you need to check on that one too.


----------



## ZeeK

I am from OHIO but can relate to your situation as I had the same problem last deer season!! i was on my PROPERTY shooting during a deer drive and the neighbor came out "YELLING" I was to close to his house!! To make a long story short after hearing about the 150, 250, 350ft rules that everyone thought they knew!! Called and talked the ohio division of wildlife!! There are no rules pertaing to shooting distances from dwellings, as long as you are on your land!! It comes down to LANDOWNERS rights!! There are laws here in OHIO pertaining to shooting distances from schools, churches and cemetaries!! Just e-mail you local and find out like i did!! If it is Ok in michigan I would shoot from dawn til dusk to make a point!!!!


----------



## multibeard

It is stated right in the hunting rules book that the 450 foot law (not 250 ft) only applies to hunting NOT to target practice. Unless there is a local ordinance prohibiting shooting of a firearm there is nothing a neighbor can do.

You can shoot as many rounds as you want target practicing, you just can't shoot one round at a chipmunk within the 450 foot. 

Do a search in the law forum. I am sure you will come up with threads pertaining to the 450 law and target practice.

45/70fan ----yes you can use a center fire rifle for hunting in the shotgun zone for hunting anything except deer. BUT if you are hunting you must observe the 450 foot law. Target shooting you do not have to.

Zeek ----In Michigan you can not hunt with in 450 foot of dwellings regardless of the fact that you own the land you are hunting on. I had to go ask permission to hunt my best deer blind last year. A guy put a double wide 300 foot from the blind. He was shocked when I asked him for permission to hunt my own property. I have owned the land for 37 years and now I have to ask the neighbor for permission to hunt my own land. That is the law and luckily the guy isn't a jerk. If he had been I would have turned the blind into my target practicing shack.


----------



## Frantz

From the way the law reads, if you so choose, you can sit on your own deck and or kitchen table to hunt a long as you give yourself permission. You could also do the same from a friends or neighbors if they give you written permission to do so, as long as there is not another building within that 450 ft.


----------



## schopie4

> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10919_11749-31581--,00.html
> 
> Safety zones are all areas within 150 yards (450 feet) of an occupied building, house, cabin, or any barn or other building used in a farm operation. No person, including archery and crossbow hunters, may hunt or discharge a firearm, crossbow or bow in a safety zone, or shoot at any wild animal or wild bird within a safety zone, without the written permission of the owner or occupant of such safety zone. The safety zone applies to hunting only. *It does not apply to indoor or outdoor shooting ranges, target shooting, law enforcement activities or the discharge of firearms, crossbows or bows for any non-hunting purpose*.


Excluding any local ordinances, you can shoot 'till your barrel wears out. Even if you are hunting, it sounds like you can write yourself a note allowing yourself to hunt within the safety zone on your own property.


----------



## alex-v

schopie4 said:


> Even if you are hunting, it sounds like you can write yourself a note allowing yourself to hunt within the safety zone on your own property.


The way it reads you can do this if the safety zone is being applied to a building that is on your own property. I do not read this as meaning that I could give my self permission to hunt on my own property when the area is within the 150 yard distance from the neighbor's building.

That is why "multibeard" had to get his neighbor's permission to hunt a piece of his own property.


----------



## part timer

As others have pointed out you are able to target shoot - unless there are local ordinances that prohibit that activity. However, you might want to consider talking this over with your neighbor and determining if there are times that would disturb her less than others. After all you are neighbors and I would assume you want to be good neighbors.


----------



## codybear

I had a scuffle about this with the DNR a few years ago. The DNR said the 450ft rule DOES NOT apply when when target shooting so you can sit on your propertly line, even if its 20ft away from another house and fire away(provided its being done in a safe manner and there are no local ordinances prohibiting it).

FIRE AWAY :evil:


----------



## Huntsman27

on woodchucks. We dont have any probs as the farmer owns square mileage and no dolts to interfer...............God bless the western states where we can roam free and blast varmints, free of idiotic laws/persons.


----------



## 22 Chuck

The 450 foot rule and buildings may saw -OCCUPIED buildings but there was some discussion to change that. If the building is not occupied what is the deal except to be an anti-hunting rule.

Incidentially when this started out it was SHOOTING within (makes sense) 450 feet-now hunting. Difference archery hunting.

Even though target shooting is exempt you should make an effort at good neighbor relations. Ask her to accompany you to the range and show her the buttstop, the direction you are shooting and perhaps that will quell her anxieties. Show her a copy of the hunting rules/regs. The exemption is printed there. Ask her to join you in a 22 shoot and maybe you will win her over. Suspect she is just anti-gun and it wont work.

I think you said "her."


----------



## Frantz

You know, lewiston has a point on inviting the person to shoot. Be anal about safety with them so they know you are not reckless, maybe have another female over to shoot to make her more comfortable. I had a number of people I met online in the gaming world who had no idea hw addictive and fun shooting is. I had a LAN party here and we all went out back shooting and had a blast. One gun out at a time and a spinner target. There were several who would enver hunt, they could not bring themselves to do so, but they understood and appreciated that shooting sports do not all include killing and it took the evilness out of guns for them.


----------



## lwingwatcher

I shot in the yard before the neighbors built or bought their home.

To tell you the truth...lotsa neighbors shoot in their yard and a few more go out back to use my range.

But, I live in the kind of neighborhood where ya wonder what varmint died when ya hear a gunshot...no diving for cover here.

Besides...when gunshots are a common occurance in the yard (target practice) nobody calls when they hear a shot. That is good cause it is kinda tough to prove coyotes are getting all the stray cats that disappear.


----------



## sniper's mojo

You have to make your own decision regarding the neighbor issue. But it would seem to me it would be a lot easier if you guys came to some agreement on apropriate shooting times etc. I am sure that is easier said than done but you can always try. That 450 rule if you really think about it seems to me is to protect people from wild shooting at game. I know we all will say we take relaxed focused shots, but lets face it, in the heat of the moment not all of us, and especially newer hunters, have control over our adrenaline. If your are chasing a bird or deer with the barrel of your gun you might not always look what is behind the game before pulling the trigger. This is not an isuue for targeting shooting which in my opinion is why the rifle and safety zones are relaxed for offseason target shooting. Good luck with this difficult problem.


----------



## M1Garand

Legally you can do it all you want, but I'm with the others, you have to live next to your neigbor and neighbor disputes can be a real pain in the rear. I'd recommend also speaking to her and explaining what the law says but you are willing to work something out with her regarding shooting times, certain days she may have family over for dinner or something and may appreciate the courtesy. Could pay dividends in the long run.


----------

